# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه آزاد زنجان و کلا شهر زنجان چطوره ؟

## Orwell

سلام دوستان
وقت بخیر
اینجا دوست زنجانی داریم که درمورد سوالم راهنماییم کنه ؟
بنظرتون دانشگاه ازاد کرمان سطحش بالاتره یا زنجان ؟
و کلا شرایط شهر زنجان چطوره ؟
مرسی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> سلام دوستان
> وقت بخیر
> اینجا دوست زنجانی داریم که درمورد سوالم راهنماییم کنه ؟
> بنظرتون دانشگاه ازاد کرمان سطحش بالاتره یا زنجان ؟
> و کلا شرایط شهر زنجان چطوره ؟
> مرسی


سلام

کرمان با زنجان ؟!! عجب مقایسه ای !!!  :yahoo (4):
کلی فاصله دارن از هم !

نمیدونم شما ساکن کجا هستید اما زنجان از نظر آب و هوایی و امکانات به نظرم خیلی بهتر از کرمان باشه

درمورد دانشگاه آزادش نظری ندارم

داداش خود من همونجا درس خونده و در کل راضی بوده

اگه به زنجان نزدیکتر از کرمانید به نظرم زنجان رو انتخاب کنید بهتر باشه تا کرمان ! اما اگه همون ساکن مرکز کشورید ، بهتره که همون اطراف  بمونید چون فک کنم اومدن و رفتن خیلی اذیتتون کنه

----------


## Orwell

ممنون

والا من خودم بچه کرمانم :yahoo (4): امسال خواهرم تو مقطع دکترا دانشگاه زنجان قبول شده. منم یدفه این فکر به سرم زد که بیام ازاد زنجان درس بخونم.

شرایط شهر زنجان چطوریه ؟ آذری صحبت میکنن یا فارسی ؟

از نظر امکانات چی ؟

و ایا کسی نمیدونه سطح دانشگاه ازاد کرمان بالاتره یا زنجان ؟

----------


## raponzel

مام تو کلاسمون یه کرمانی داریم همیشم سرکلاسا حاضر هیچوق بهونه دوریو نمیکنه نیاد خخخخ
به نظرم همون کرمان بمونی بهتره چون خاهرا همیشه دوس دارن از داداشاشون دور باشن تا راحت تر زندگی کنن  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Orwell

> مام تو کلاسمون یه کرمانی داریم همیشم سرکلاسا حاضر هیچوق بهونه دوریو نمیکنه نیاد خخخخ
> به نظرم همون کرمان بمونی بهتره چون خاهرا همیشه دوس دارن از داداشاشون دور باشن تا راحت تر زندگی کنن


نه بابا اتفاقا خودش خیلی مایله منم همراش برم :yahoo (4):

درمورد شهر زنجانم یه توضیح بدین چجوریه

از نظر امکانات و اماکن تفریحی و ایناش

راستی چند روز از سال اونجا برفیه ؟

----------


## raponzel

هر چقد به پایتخت نزدیک باشی مسلما امکاناتت بیشتر میشه
فک کنم از کرمان بهتر باشه زنجان البته کرمانو ندیدیم  :Yahoo (94): 
والا من که امسال رفتم کلا برف میومد زودم آب میشد کلا سرما رو احساس نکردم چون خابگامون تو خود داشنگا بود

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> ممنون
> 
> والا من خودم بچه کرمانم :yahoo (4): امسال خواهرم تو مقطع دکترا دانشگاه زنجان قبول شده. منم یدفه این فکر به سرم زد که بیام ازاد زنجان درس بخونم.
> 
> شرایط شهر زنجان چطوریه ؟ آذری صحبت میکنن یا فارسی ؟
> 
> از نظر امکانات چی ؟
> 
> و ایا کسی نمیدونه سطح دانشگاه ازاد کرمان بالاتره یا زنجان ؟


اگه شهرتو دوس داری ، همون بمون کرمان

چون زنجان با کرمان از همه لحاظ متفاوته

چه از نظر آب وهوا بگیر تا خلق و خوی مردمش


از لحاظ زبانم نگران نباش
اینجا همه فارسی صحبت میکنن ، مثل تبریز نیس متاسفانه که رو زبونشون تعصب داشته باشن


هوام معمولن خنکه و زمستونام سوز هوا شدیده ! البته بستگی داره ها ، یه سال خیلی میباره ، یه سال هیچی نمیباره !

دانشگاه آزاد تووی شهره ، یه جای باکلاسه  :Yahoo (94): 
دسترسیت به همه چی راحته

اما مثلن دانشگاه دولتی خارج از شهره و رفت و آمدش سخت تره

از نظر امکاناتم که خوبه ، به قول لیلا جون به پایتخت نزدیکه و. . . ! در حد همون قزوین و همدان و گیلان و اینا ، امکانات داره :yahoo (1):

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

ولـــــــــی خب در کل ، با آبجیت میتونی روزای خوبیو توو زنجان داشته باشی

قشنگ هوا همو نگه میدارید


منم خیلی دوس دارم که با داداشم تووی یه شهر دانشجو باشم
کیف میده  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Parniya

چون ساکن کرمانم منم تعصبمو نشون بدم :پی

رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها باهنر بهتر بوده هم علوم پزشکی هم پایه (جدید رو نمیدونم!!) پس ازادش هم بهتره :yahoo (4):


نمیدونم اب و هوا رو ولی مهسا جون شما خودت میگفتی هوای شهرتون الوده س به مواد صنعتی نمیدونم چی بودش  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> چون ساکن کرمانم منم تعصبمو نشون بدم :پی
> 
> رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها باهنر بهتر بوده هم علوم پزشکی هم پایه (جدید رو نمیدونم!!) پس ازادش هم بهتره :yahoo (4):
> 
> 
> نمیدونم اب و هوا رو ولی مهسا جون شما خودت میگفتی هوای شهرتون الوده س به مواد صنعتی نمیدونم چی بودش



:yahoo (4):
رتبه بندی معمولن براساس ارائه مقاله و اینجور چیزا میشه ، بعله ممکنه کرمان رتبه ش بهتر باشه ،منم که درمورد دانشگاه نظری ندادم که  بهتره یا بدتر :Y (682): 

هوا رو هم بله توو زنجان بخاطر وجود بزرگترین کارخونه سرب و روی خاورمیانه ، هواش سرب داره که البته الان بعد از اعتراضا واینا که مردم چند روز پشت سرهم ریختن بیرون ، فعالیتش کمترشده و حتی یه مدت بسته شد

ولی آلودگی به اون صورت نداره  مثل تهران مثلن، همیشه آسمونمون آبی ِ :yahoo (1):


اما منظور اصلی من ، خنکی و خوش آب و هوا بودن ، بود که مطمئنم زنجان هواش واقعن عالیه نسبت به شهرای مرکزی و جنوبی!
نه خیلی سرده و نه خیلی گرم و نه مرطوب و شرجی ، کاملن متعادل 


رفتیم توو بحث زنجان شناسیا :Yahoo (56): 
ببخشید زیاد حرفیدم  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Orwell

دودلم کردین :yahoo (4): از یه طرف دوس دارم یه تنوع اب و هوایی داشته باشم چون از همون بچگی تو هوای کویری و خشک کرمان بزرگ شدم از طرفیم زندگی تو شهر غریب بهرحال سختیای خودشو داره.

مهسا خانوم تو زنجان باشگاه بدنسازی با امکانات خوبم هست که ؟ :yahoo (4): البته خدای نکرده نمیخوام بگم کرمان ما خیلی سرتره فقط با توحه به کوچیک و کم جمعیت تر بودن شهر زنجان میگم.

خوبیش اینه به شمالم نزدیکه راحت میتونی بری شمال :yahoo (4):

البته درمورد رتبه بندی دانشگاه ازادش امروز دیدم تو یه سایت زده بود رتبه دانشگاه ازادش 121 هست درصورتی که رتبه کرمان رو 36 زده بود ( حالا اینکه معتبر بودن یا نه رو الله اعلم )

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> دودلم کردین :yahoo (4): از یه طرف دوس دارم یه تنوع اب و هوایی داشته باشم چون از همون بچگی تو هوای کویری و خشک کرمان بزرگ شدم از طرفیم زندگی تو شهر غریب بهرحال سختیای خودشو داره.
> 
> مهسا خانوم تو زنجان باشگاه بدنسازی با امکانات خوبم هست که ؟ :yahoo (4): البته خدای نکرده نمیخوام بگم کرمان ما خیلی سرتره فقط با توحه به کوچیک و کم جمعیت تر بودن شهر زنجان میگم.
> 
> خوبیش اینه به شمالم نزدیکه راحت میتونی بری شمال :yahoo (4):
> 
> البته درمورد رتبه بندی دانشگاه ازادش امروز دیدم تو یه سایت زده بود رتبه دانشگاه ازادش 121 هست درصورتی که رتبه کرمان رو 36 زده بود ( حالا اینکه معتبر بودن یا نه رو الله اعلم )



بلـــه
باشگاه بدن سازی زیاده :yahoo (4):

راستی بپرسید ببینید ؛
امکان انتقال هس ؟ چه جوریه ؟!!

مثلن یه ترم بیاید زنجان 
بعد اگه دیدید سخته تونه یا خوشتون نمیاد ، برگردید کرمان:yahoo (1):

----------


## Orwell

> بلـــه
> باشگاه بدن سازی زیاده :yahoo (4):
> 
> راستی بپرسید ببینید ؛
> امکان انتقال هس ؟ چه جوریه ؟!!
> 
> مثلن یه ترم بیاید زنجان 
> بعد اگه دیدید سخته تونه یا خوشتون نمیاد ، برگردید کرمان:yahoo (1):


والا الان یه وضعیتی پیش اومده داستان یه مقداری قمر در عقرب میشه :yahoo (4): تاپیکشو زدم

اگه این امکان فراهم بود که عالی میشد خیلی خوب بود

----------


## depp

> اگه شهرتو دوس داری ، همون بمون کرمان
> 
> چون زنجان با کرمان از همه لحاظ متفاوته
> 
> چه از نظر آب وهوا بگیر تا خلق و خوی مردمش
> 
> 
> از لحاظ زبانم نگران نباش
> اینجا همه فارسی صحبت میکنن ، مثل تبریز نیس متاسفانه که رو زبونشون تعصب داشته باشن


حالا چرا متاسفانه؟
مگه تعصب داشتن تو زبان کار بدیه؟ 
فک نکنم زنجان همه فارسی صحبت کنن، البته شما ساکن اونجایی و بهتر میدونی ولی منم زیاد اومدم زنجان، زبان اول آذری بعدش فارسی تا جایی که من دیدم.
بعد از فارسی حرف زدن و یاد دادن از همون طفولیت به بچه ها همین مونده بود تعصب به زبون هم باعث تاسف بشه.

----------


## raponzel

امین رضا از من میشنوی بمون همون کرمان یا برو شهر اطرافش

----------

